# question about pouring my own lead.



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have everything i need, but what do I use to keep the hole in the center of the egg sinkers? I have good molds but am stuck on this one point.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Bench vise and a drill?


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

You can probably use a coat hanger to make on. I use a welding rod I cut up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.barlowstackle.com/Pull-Pins-P363C63.aspx


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I pour pretty regularly and use a metal coat hanger. The trick that I use is the coat (no pun intended) the hanger in dawn detergent which makes it much easier to pull out of the mold. Also if you are new to pouring, keep any moisture away from the lead as that is pretty explosive and burns the hell out of you. (I learned that one the hard way)

Hope this helps.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of material do I need? What will not stick to lead? I like the coat hanger idea.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Feelin wright


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I know I have a LARGE egg sinker, and it came w/ a wire...but the coat hanger would work good also....:thumbup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Danger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Man, don't use the soap unless you want hot lead in your face. Avoid all moisture. Use bright nails for the pull pins. Smoke them in a candle flame to get soot on them. I use vise grips to pull the nails.

Put a fan behind you blowing past you and across the molten lead or pour in front of a window with an exhaust fan. Lots of dangers when pouring lead. I think I have a blurb on lead pouring on this site somewhere. Do a search using my name as author and key words of moulding, pouring, or jig making or sinker making. I've poured literally thousands of pounds of sinkers and jigs. When I was in business I regularly bought 500-1000# of lead at a time. 

Ventilation is important and never but never wear anything but 100% cotton clothes. Get good welder's gauntlets and a good apron. A face shield is a great idea but maddening in the summer.

Lead (and other heavy metal) poisoning is cumulative. What you ingest adds to what you ingested a year or more ago and, sooner or later, it can kill you.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Stop by a welding shop or supply and pick up a few different sized BRASS rods used for brazing. They will be about 3 feet long and you can cut them to length and bend a handle on one end.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

bahnburner said:


> Bench vise and a drill?


Drill doesn't work it melts the lead and binds. Any kind of round rod will work that is smooth i always used Stainless, It doesn't rust. Lead shrings a lot when it cools. the rod will pull out after a short time after the pour. Like in a minute or two. make sure you put a 90 % bend in one end to give you something to turn. I have poured thousands of weights. Make sure you have good ventilation and don't breath any of the fumes coming off the lead as you melt it a respirator is the best thing.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't mean to hihjack, but we just scrapped out a sailboat and have about 3,000 pounds of lead. Will cut it up into sizes you want or you can have the whole thing for market price.
Tom 572 1225


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

sealark said:


> Drill doesn't work it melts the lead and binds. Any kind of round rod will work that is smooth i always used Stainless, It doesn't rust. Lead shrings a lot when it cools. the rod will pull out after a short time after the pour. Like in a minute or two. make sure you put a 90 % bend in one end to give you something to turn. I have poured thousands of weights. Make sure you have good ventilation and don't breath any of the fumes coming off the lead as you melt it a respirator is the best thing.


Same here. Don't make it to complicated. The lead will shrink and do not try to drill lead. Or go ahead and try..You will see.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

oldflathead said:


> I don't mean to hihjack, but we just scrapped out a sailboat and have about 3,000 pounds of lead. Will cut it up into sizes you want or you can have the whole thing for market price.
> Tom 572 1225


Contact snakeman on the PFF. He will be very interested in this amount of lead. He pours for most of the B shops locally.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You have to heat the lead quite a ways above the pouring/casting temp to worry about ingesting fumes. Virtually to the point of burning the lead . If you start to see the lead showing some pinkness, in the dark, you got it way too hot. 
Those in the industry merely stand up wind.
Any smooth steel rod, blackened up via candle flame will work.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> You have to heat the lead quite a ways above the pouring/casting temp to worry about ingesting fumes. Virtually to the point of burning the lead . If you start to see the lead showing some pinkness, in the dark, you got it way too hot.
> Those in the industry merely stand up wind.
> Any smooth steel rod, blackened up via candle flame will work.


If you are still in the baby making years you better suit up as advised. It may not harm you but it could possibly harm your offspring.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

[...................


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

twodown said:


> If you are still in the baby making years you better suit up as advised. It may not harm you but it could possibly harm your offspring.


Fumes are released from molten lead at temps above 900.
Unless your melting lead with a high content of aluminum and/or zinc, you should be pouring lead between 620 to 750.

But yes, to avoid being the idiot that tries to boil the lead and the whiff the fumes downstream....................wear a full body suit with scuba tanks too.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Fumes are released from molten lead at temps above 900.
> Unless your melting lead with a high content of aluminum and/or zinc, you should be pouring lead between 620 to 750.
> 
> But yes, to avoid being the idiot that tries to boil the lead and the whiff the fumes downstream....................wear a full body suit with scuba tanks too.


OK. I'm hoping I am not referenced in your above post. Most likely not since I get my lead from snakeman.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Still upwind of fumes for friends and family is probably a good thing. Neighbors?... "Meh"...

"I keed, I keed..." Triumph the insult dog.

JIm


----------

